# Any info on Firstmed Ambu company? (LA county)



## Metfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on Firstmed ambu company( pay, shifts, managment? Found them on craigslist, so not sure how to feel about jobs on craigslist. Thanks


----------



## AeonStrike (Nov 12, 2011)

I work in LA county.
You may want to shy from First Med. They do 90% dialysis


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 12, 2011)

AeonStrike said:


> I work in LA county.
> You may want to shy from First Med. They do 90% dialysis



Most BLS companies in LA do Dialysis calls with an occasional SNF to ER or a D/C call.


----------



## AeonStrike (Nov 13, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> Most BLS companies in LA do Dialysis calls with an occasional SNF to ER or a D/C call.



Very true, 
but there are some very good IFT companies that handle mostly ER calls for SNF's or other medical facilities. 
And if you have to work for a Dialysis runner company, you still have many options, and some are definitely better than others.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 13, 2011)

AeonStrike said:


> Very true,
> but there are some very good IFT companies that handle mostly ER calls for SNF's or other medical facilities.
> And if you have to work for a Dialysis runner company, you still have many options, and some are definitely better than others.



Yeah.... mines OK, but the management is a little iffy and we only run 2 rigs.... yeah.... thats right ..... 2


----------



## AeonStrike (Nov 15, 2011)

Ya same here, we run 6 rigs, sometimes... 
But we get mostly ER calls which is awesome


----------

